# Bay Report 27/7



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Well took my sister in laws BF (Allyn) out for his first time in a kayak.

As we got into deeper water I decided to drop out a lure (gold bomber) to see what was around. Shortly zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and the line was off. So much so I tthought the fish might try and steal my car it was clearly headed for the car park.

Well Allyn hasn't much experience with fishing so he locked up the drag completly  and fought the fish. Clearly this fish had some serious fight in him and the rod was going every which way - finally some colour and a tailor appeared.

With so much fight we decided to relase the fish - and I explained the principles of drag. 

We tried a few locations for bait fishing but there was a lot of weed - so we moved further out into about 5 metres of water. Not long after my handline was clearly being attached - but no hook-up. So out it went again and same thing. Dammit - I was thinking crabs.

Then the next time - a clear hook up and the fish decided to try for a undersea speed record! :twisted: After about 15 minutes of fighting some real colour and my first Snapper. Unsure of exactly what the legal requirements for snapper are I decided to release it - but it was around 42cm, and had a good weight about it.

Allyn was trying out Soft Plastics (old style red squidgies) and got a few nudges.

A short while later my handline went off again - and once more the familiar head shakes - this fish was swimming everywhere looking for a way out. 15 of so minutes later some more nice colour and appeared another snapper or Squire at 40cm. This one was also released.

The tide had dropped considerably by the time we went in and we found it very difficult to navigate around the rocks and reef - so ended up walking around 200 metres.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice report Phoenix and what a beaut way to introduce someone to fishing.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Great report, and good results. Heres hoping to see some photos of your next trip, and don't forget to change your signature, and change your PBs for snapper/squire. They sure are fun and sounds like yours were good enough for the frying pan

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Pahh to the person who said that a kayak was too slow to troll a lure!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good work there, I love handlines.
You can also tell that person when I'm trolling lures in the kayak I'm trying to slow down most of the time.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Howdy Phoenix sounds like ya had a ball mate. Geez I like the look of the swing double.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

PB's done


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top effort Phoenix. And good on you for introducing another to this fine sport


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Breamo - handline are a great way to understand drag - cheap too.

I love it when some fishing "experts" say _ya can't catch fish on this, or ya'll never catch good fish like that_


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Size limit on Snapper/Squire is 35cm and there's a bag limit of 5.
Sounds like you had an awesome trip.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Damm straight 8)


----------

